# AGESA 1.0.0.4: AMD bringt X570-Chipsatz das Stromsparen bei



## Freiheraus (20. November 2019)

Mit dem Microcode-Update AGESA 1.0.0.4 bringt AMD dem neuen X570-Chipsatz das Stromsparen im Leerlauf bei. Ersten eigenen Untersuchungen nach können bereits minimal ausgestattete Systeme eine Ersparnis in Höhe von 7 bis 10 Watt erreichen. Mainboard-Hersteller müssen die korrekte Funktion der Stromsparmodi per BIOS ermöglichen, für den maximalen Effekt ist zudem eine manuelle Aktivierung im Betriebssystem notwendig. Einige Hersteller wie beispielsweise Gigabyte oder ASRock halten sich in der Regel an die Vorgaben des ASPM (Active State Power Management), hier sollten sich deutliche Ergebnisse zeigen. Manche Hersteller allerdings ignorieren häufig die ASPM-Richtlinien, weshalb die Ersparnis in diesen Fällen merklich geringer ausfallen könnte.  

Eine wichtige Rolle spielt außerdem die Grafikkarte bzw. der Grafiktreiber, mit Radeon-Beschleunigern wie beispielsweise Vega sind größere Unterschiede im Leerlauf zu erwarten. GeForce Desktop-Grafikkarten sind erfahrungsgemäß weniger effektiv oder leiden unter Instabilitäten bei Aktivierung des maximalen ASPM-Modus.


*Größtmögliche Stromersparnis im Leerlauf (Einstellungen unter Windows vornehmen)**
*
Damit man das Sparpotential voll ausschöpft, empfiehlt es sich den verwendeten Windows Energiepsparplan händisch zu optimieren. Empfehlenswert sind die Pläne *"Ausbalanciert"* oder *"AMD Ryzen Balanced"*, man passt sie folgendermaßen an: 

Per *Systemsteuerung > System und Sicherheit > Energieoptionen* kommt man zur Übersicht der Energiesparpläne, dort angelangt wählt man beim ausgewählten/festgeleten Plan  _*Energiesparplaneinstellungen ändern*_ aus und geht dann auf _*Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen ändern*_.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster Namens "Energieoptionen" (Erweiterte Einstellungen). Hier öffnet man den _*PCI Express-*_Baum durch Klicken auf das _*+*_, weiter geht es mit der _*Verbindungszustand-Energieverwaltung*_, durch erneutes Klicken des _*+*_ wird die _*Einstellung*_ letztlich sichtbar. Normalerweise sollte an dieser Stelle *"Mittlere Energieeinsparungen"* vorausgewählt sein, diese ändert man einfach auf *"Maximale Energieeinsparungen"*. Geschafft! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkung: Erfahrenere User würden nun evtl. anmerken, dass man diese Einstellung auch einfacher mit der Wahl des Engergiesparplans *"Energiesparmodus“* haben kann. Das ist zwar richtig, allerdings wird mit dieser Auswahl deutlich mehr verändert, z.B. das CPU(Hochtakt)Verhalten, außerdem werden SATA-Laufwerke (durch das ALPM -> DIPM) in einen tieferen Idle-Zustand versetzt, Onboard-Sound-Codecs werden in Ruhephasen dynamisch abgeschaltet/schlafen gelegt (sofern ein Microsoft- statt Realtek-Treiber installiert ist) oder WLAN-Module werden in den Tiefschlaf versetzt. Das kann einerseits zu Leistungseinbußen führen und andererseits wird die reine Energieeinsparung mittels ASPM (also dem PCIe-Link Energiemanagement am Chipsatz und der CPU) verfälscht, wenn plötzlich weitere Hardware-Komponenten (Sound-Chips, SSD/HDDs, WLAN etc.) deaktiviert werden.



*Wie verhält bzw. verändert sich die Leistungsaufnahme im Leerlauf wenn der ASPM-Modus geändert wird (Mittlere Energieeinsparungen vs. Maximale Energieeinsparungen)?*

Um das aufzuzeigen habe ich mehrere X570-Mainboards mit AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABBA überprüft und mit einem X470-Mainboard verglichen. Zuletzt habe ich noch die Veränderung durch AGESA 1.0.0.4 festgehalten, anhand eines X570-Mainboards, das die ASPM-Richtlinien wie es aussieht vorbildlich umsetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Das verwendete Gigabyte-Mainboard mit X470-Chipsatz ist bzw. war grundsätzlich sparsamer als alle von mir überprüften X570-Mainboards. Das ist soweit keine Überraschung.  

2. Der Unterschied zwischen _Mittlere Energieeinsparungen_ und _Maximale Energieeinsparungen_ in den Energieoptionen (PCIe-Express) beträgt beim X470 Mainboard unabhängig von der AGESA-Version rund 4 Watt mit einer verbauten Radeon HD 7750 (mit einer RX Vega 56 oder Radeon VII beträgt er dagegen 7- 8 Watt). Gigabyte hat hier offenbar gute Arbeit geleistet, da es keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist, dass X470-Mainboards auf diese Einstellungsänderung mit einer Änderung des ASPM-Modus reagieren. Ein Negativbeispiel wäre das ASUS ROG Strix X470-I Gaming, bei dieser Platine konnte ich mit der Methode keine Verringerung der Leistungsaufnahme im Leerlauf erzielen.

3. Auffällig ist, dass zwei von drei X570 Platinen mit AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABBA ebenfalls nicht auf die Änderung der PCI-Express Energieoption reagieren. Die Leerlaufleistungsaufnahme bleibt beim MSI X570 und ASUS X570 Mainboard somit unabhängig von der Einstellung _(Mittlere Energieeinsparungen vs. Maximale Energieeinsparungen)_ gleich. Nur das Gigabyte X570-Mainboard zeigt hier einen Unterschied von rund 3 Watt, was in Verbindung mit einer HD 7750  im Rahmen des zu erwartenden liegt.     

4. Wird die Gigabyte X570-Platine auf ein BIOS mit AGESA 1.0.0.4 B upgedatet (die beiden anderen X570-Platinen von ASUS und MSI standen mir leider nicht mehr zur Verfügung als BIOS-Versionen mit AGESA 1.0.0.4 veröffentlicht wurden), sinkt die Leistungsaufnahme im Leerlauf bereits ohne Zutun des Users um 3 Watt. Das Gigabyte X570-Mainboard nähert sich so bereits mit _Mittleren Energieeinsparungen_ dem Giagbyte X470-Mainboard. Nur noch 2 Watt trennen die beiden Mainboards. Aktiviert man nun noch die _Maximale Energieeinsparungen_ beim Gigabyte X570-Mainboard, gibt es einen großen Sprung (nach unten). Um ganze weitere 7 Watt sinkt die Leistungsaufnahme im Leerlauf, was die Gesamtersparnis auf verhältnismäßig beeindruckende 10 Watt anwachsen lässt. Spätestens in diesem Modus sinkt die Chipsatz-Temperatur des X570-Mainboards deutlich und der Chipsatzlüfter steht völlig still (BIOS-Einstellung: Silent). 

Anmerkung: Mit einer Radeon Vega (II) wäre die Ersparnis erwartungsgemäß noch einige Watt deutlicher (in Richtung 15 Watt), mit einer GeForce vermutlich um einiges geringer. Beides kann ich aber mangels entsprechender Grafikkarten momentan nicht (mehr) überprüfen. 


*Wo genau liegt der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Einstellungen Mittlere und Maximale Energieeinsparungen?* 

Um zu sehen was mit den PCI-Express-Verbindungen der CPU und des Chipsatzes passiert, ist das Tool HWiNFO recht hilfreich, da es nicht nur die unterstützten ASPM-Modi, sondern auch den tatsächlichen ASPM Status des jeweiligen PCI-Express Buses anzeigt. 

Hintergrund: Bisher sind im ASPM zwei *Low Power-Modi* für PCIe-Verbindungen definiert, *L0s* (unidirektional, kurze Latenzen, geringe Ersparnis) und *L1* (bidirektional, lange Latenzen, große Ersparnis). Natürlich gibt es noch den Fall "disabled“, also deaktiviert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dieser Basis habe ich eine Übersichtstabelle angefertigt, die zeigt welche PCI Express-Verbindungen/Leitungen sich in welchem Modi befinden, abhängig von der Einstellung in den Energieoptionen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorweg, ich bin kein Experte auf diesem Gebiet und kann nur versuchen zu deuten was HWiNFO hier anzeigt. Demnach dürfte es sich bei den ersten drei PCIe Brücken (bzw. neun Leitungen) um die CPU-internen handeln, da dort die Grafikkarte (inkl. AMD Audio Controller), die NVMe SSD und die Chipsatz-Weiche angebunden sind.  Die vier unteren PCIe-Brücken/Leitungen in der Tabelle könnten vom Chipsatz herrühren, an denen diverse Controller angebunden sind (USB3 XHCI, SATA AHCI , Onboard Sound-Codec etc.). Interpretiere ich das richtig, profitieren insbesondere die CPU internen PCIe-Leitungen vom ASPM bzw. von der Einstellung _„Maximale Energieeinsparungen“_. Vorausgesetzt HWiNFO liest den ASPM Status überhaupt korrekt aus... 



Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Die oft kritisierten, manchmal auch verschmähten X570-Platinen (nehme mich da nicht aus) nähern sich nicht nur preislich allmählich akzeptablen Regionen, sie erreichen mit dem neuen Microcode von AMD auch endlich das Niveau der Vorgänger was die Verlustleistung bzw. das Energiemanagement im Leerlauf betrifft. Je nach Mainboard-Marke/Modell besteht sogar Potential vergleichbare X470-Platinen zu übertrumpfen, sprich die Vorgänger bezüglich der Verlustleistung im Leerlauf zu unterbieten. Wie auch die Mainboard-Preise liegt das allerdings zum Teil in den Händen der Mainboard-Hersteller. 

PS: Ich würde mich über eure Erfahrungen mit X570-Platinen@AGESA 1.0.0.4 freuen. Konntet ihr Veränderungen bei der Leistungsaufnahme oder Temperatur im Leerlauf beobachten? Lasst es uns wissen, wenn möglich mit Systemangaben (insbesondere Infos zu Mainboard, BIOS, GPU, CPU und Energiesparplan). Danke für das Interesse die "Wall of Text" zu lesen^^


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2019)

Sauber, sehr schöner Beitrag wie ich finde.


----------



## DKK007 (20. November 2019)

Warum gibt es da eigentlich Probleme bei den Grafikkarten?
Die sind doch direkt an der CPU angebunden.


----------



## Freiheraus (20. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sauber, sehr schöner Beitrag wie ich finde.



Danke, ich war schön länger an dem Thema dran (bereits seit Ryzen Gen 1  bzw. X370/B350) und jetzt bin ich endlich mal dazugekommen etwas davon zu "Papier" zu bringen  



DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es da eigentlich Probleme bei den Grafikkarten?
> Die sind doch direkt an der CPU angebunden.



Die Hersteller können durch ihre Treiber das vorgesehene Standardverhalten des Energiemanagments übergehen, d.h. nicht mehr der Microcode bzw. das BIOS und/oder das Betriebssystem alleine entscheiden wie z.B. das ASPM gehandhabt wird. Hardware von eigenbrötlerlischen Mainboards/GPU-Herstellern, die Spezifikationen/Richtlinien nicht allzu ernst nehmen, kann dann Probleme bereiten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. November 2019)

Vielen Dank für den Beitrag!

Ich hab mich dann auch mal getraut das 1.0.0.4 draufzuschmeißen.

Was ich bemerkt habe an Veränderungen:
- Hochfahren (der POST) ist deutlich schneller, mindestens 5s weniger als vorher
- Singlecore-Boost ist minimal höher, im Cinebench single EIN ganzer Punkt mehr 
- Singlecore-Last zwingt nicht mehr andere Kerne/Chiplet aus dem Deepsleep, entsprechend weniger Verbrauch und Temperatur bei Einzelkernlasten (sehr gut!!)
- Lüftersteuerung ist weniger agressiv, bei gleicher eingestellter Lüfterkurve werden Änderungen der Drehzahl zahmer umgesetzt (auch sehr gut)
- Gemessener Stromverbrauch im Idle ist im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit gesunken - ich lese den Momentanverbrauch an meiner USV ab die da nurn Schätzeisen ist, es scheinen aber 2-3 W weniger zu sein. Ich werds an der Chipsatztemperatur über die Tage erkennen ob da gespart wird.
- Es sind viele neue OC-Funktionen im BIOS hinzugekommen, viele Einstellungen sind detaillierter aufgedröselt, Beschreibungen sind besser, Übersetzungsfehler zumindest weniger - insgesamt Kosmetik halt.

Das wichtigste: Bisher stabil und keine Probleme.


----------



## DKK007 (20. November 2019)

Nächsten Monat kommt vielleicht noch ein 1.0.0.4B oder 1.0.0.5.


----------



## The_Freak (21. November 2019)

Ich bestätige auf Asrock X570 Taichi + Ryzen 3600, Bios wurde von 2.11 auf 2.50 mit der neuen Agesa geupdatet.

- Mindestens 5 Sekunden fixerer Boot
- weniger Stromverbrauch im Idle (4 Watt ca.)
- niedrigere Chipsatztemperatur (6 bis 8 Grad im Mittel)

Allerdings bleiben die Kerne höher getaktet, bleiben stets bei 3,6Ghz minimum.
Im Cinebench sind es nun 3645 statt 3635 Punkte Multicore, also im Bereich der Messgenauigkeit.

Wenn ich richtig sehe, hab ich keine weiteren OC Einträge im Bios. Asrock scheint da wohl etwas nachlässiger zu sein


----------



## KaterTom (21. November 2019)

Wow, gestern veröffentlicht und heute als Top News auf der Main! Glückwunsch Kollege Freiheraus!
Ich habe aber ein bisschen Angst vor Instabilitäten bei soviel energiesparen und schlafenden Kernen usw.


----------



## Duvar (21. November 2019)

Danke für deine Mühen.


----------



## s1cci (21. November 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen, 
Zuerst mal vielen Dank für die Infos, hab ich mit großem Interesse gelesen und umgesetzt.
Chipsatz blieb deutlich kühler als zuvor, ich hab allerdings auch Probleme festgestellt.
Nachdem ich die PCI-E Energiesparmöglichkeit auf maximal gestellt hab, hatte ich im Sound vom Mikrofon, welches über ein externes USB Audio Interface mit dem Rechner verbunden ist sehr penetrantes knacken. Dieses knacken hatte ich in seltenen Fällen auch schon auf der ''Standardeinstellung'' mittleres PCIE Energiesparen, ich wusste aber nie was das Problem ist und ein erneutes einstecken vom USB kabel hat das Problem vorübergehend behoben. Ich wäre ohne diese Anleitung nie darauf gekommen, dass die Energiesparsettings die Ursache davon sind. Seit dem ich die Einstellung auf Aus gestellt habe habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit dem Sound vom Mikro. Leider läuft der Chipsatz jetzt wieder warm. Vielleicht hat ja wer ähnliche Probleme gehabt und weiß vlt mehr als ich zu dem Thema, also wie man PCIE Energiesparen einschalten kann ohne solche Probleme zu bekommen. VG


----------



## BojackHorseman (21. November 2019)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Wow, gestern veröffentlicht und heute als Top News auf der Main! Glückwunsch Kollege Freiheraus!
> Ich habe aber ein bisschen Angst vor Instabilitäten bei soviel energiesparen und schlafenden Kernen usw.



Musst Du nicht haben. Zen 2 auf X570 hat im Moment weiterhin die Scheduler-Macke, dass Windows immer mal wieder die schlafenden Kerne aufweckt, ohne dass diese was zu tun haben. Zum Teil sind es fehlerhafte Anfragen durch die beiden CCD mit bis zu vier Kernen  innerhalb eines CCX (das Chiplet mit acht Kernen).

Mit Ryzen Master sieht man das recht deutlich. Da springt Windows völlig ohne Not hin und her und es ist zu erwarten, mit der Zeit und der Reifung wird sich das Verhalten auch Windows-seitig bessern.


----------



## AlphaMale (21. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nächsten Monat kommt vielleicht noch ein 1.0.0.4B oder 1.0.0.5.


Für die 570x Gigabyte Besitzer gibt es seit gestern das 1.0.0.4B


----------



## Downsampler (22. November 2019)

Das BIOS mit AGESA 1.0.0.4 B für mein X470 Mainboard machte stabiles Undervolting mit -0.084 V möglich.

Vorher mit AGESA 1.0.0.3 funktionierte bei mir bloß -0.066 V.

Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming mit Ryzen 5 2600X


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2019)

Schöne Entwicklung im Allgemeinen, ich liege auch schon auf der Lauer., Ein 3900er wird wohl meins werden bis Ende Dezember.
Finds auch Super das PCGH das aufgegriffen hat


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. November 2019)

Super Arbeit mit diesem Artikel


----------



## bschicht86 (22. November 2019)

Auch bei anderen Systemen bringt die Einstellung "PCI-E Energieverwaltung" auf Maximal was. Bei meinem TR4-Sys ganze 14W im Idle.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2019)

Wie viel sind es denn absolut?


----------



## Ericius161 (22. November 2019)

Ich nutze den Communtiy Energiesparplan V2. Wenn ich da bei PCI-Express die Maximalen Energiespareinstellungen aktiviere, kann ich youtube nicht mehr nutzen. Weil die Videos super ruckelig in Ultrazeitlupe laufen. Also super langsam, aber nicht langezogen wie bei richtiger Zeitlupe, sondern ruckelnd.


----------



## bschicht86 (22. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie viel sind es denn absolut?



Idle? Vorher 86W, hab aber auch ein "haufen" Zeugs drin. 2x Vega64, 2x m.2, 3x SATA, 1x BD, X-Fi mit Frontpanel. Beim Aufbau habe ich mal ohne Grafikkarten und 2x RAM mit 2133MHz  getestet gehabt und kam unter 30W raus.


----------



## Freiheraus (23. November 2019)

Auch hier noch mal vielen Dank an alle für das tolle und positive Feedback  



s1cci schrieb:


> ...also wie man PCIE Energiesparen einschalten kann ohne solche Probleme zu bekommen. VG



Du könntest verschiedene USB-Buchsen durchtesten, evtl. gibt es einen Unterschied ob der USB-Anschluß von der CPU oder vom Chipsatz kommt.



Ericius161 schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Communtiy Energiesparplan V2. Wenn ich da bei PCI-Express die Maximalen Energiespareinstellungen aktiviere, kann ich youtube nicht mehr nutzen. Weil die Videos super ruckelig in Ultrazeitlupe laufen. Also super langsam, aber nicht langezogen wie bei richtiger Zeitlupe, sondern ruckelnd.



Interessant, Navi scheint wie GeFocre-Karten  Problem mit ASPM@L1 zu haben, allerdinsg habe ich keine Ahnung was der Communtiy Energiesparplan V2 ist oder macht. Wie sieht es aus wenn du den Plan Ausbalanciert oder Ryzen Balanced mit Maximalen Energieeinsparunmgen nutzt?


----------



## bschicht86 (23. November 2019)

Also unter Win7 und mit einer Vega lässt sich youtube (eben 2 min getestet) auch mit maximaler Energieeinstellung sauber abspielen. Evtl. boote ich mal das Win10, was ich zwar auf einer anderen SSD bereits installiert habe, aber bisher keine Lust drauf hatte.


----------



## takan (23. November 2019)

freu mich das es mit zen 2 und den platin platinen in form von x570 vorranggeht. jetzt da mein system platt ist wirds auch ein ryzen.


----------



## AlphaMale (23. November 2019)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Communtiy Energiesparplan V2. Wenn ich da bei PCI-Express die Maximalen Energiespareinstellungen aktiviere, kann ich youtube nicht mehr nutzen. Weil die Videos super ruckelig in Ultrazeitlupe laufen. Also super langsam, aber nicht langezogen wie bei richtiger Zeitlupe, sondern ruckelnd.


Das gleiche hier mit einer Gt 730 Office Grafikkarte. Allerdings mit dem Windows eigenen "Balance Mode". Da ist die "Energieeinsparung" mit dem Tip hier so gründlich, das die Karte dabei unbrauchbar im Alltag wird...Klasse.


----------



## bschicht86 (23. November 2019)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Also unter Win7 und mit einer Vega lässt sich youtube (eben 2 min getestet) auch mit maximaler Energieeinstellung sauber abspielen. Evtl. boote ich mal das Win10, was ich zwar auf einer anderen SSD bereits installiert habe, aber bisher keine Lust drauf hatte.



Nachtrag: Unter Win10 dasselbe. Erst mit 1809 erfolgreich getestet, ebenso nach dem Update mit 1909, beides mal mit dem Ryzen Balanced Power Plan. Einziger Unterschied: Unter Win7 mit Firefox, unter Win10 mit dem IE. Interessanterweise ist der Idle-Verbrauch unter Win10 nochmal 6W geringer.


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> allerdinsg habe ich keine Ahnung was der Communtiy Energiesparplan V2 ist oder macht.



Ich vermute, dass ist der von Computerbase. AMD Ryzen 3000: Neuer Energiesparplan soll 250 MHz mehr Takt bieten - ComputerBase


----------



## Ericius161 (25. November 2019)

Ja genau, der ist gemeint gewesen. Das bei anderen Energiesparplänen zu aktivieren, werde ich nachher mal probieren.


----------



## claster17 (26. November 2019)

Möglicherweise kommt meine Soundkarte (Creative AE-5) überhaupt nicht mit maximaler Energieeinsparung zurecht. Jedenfalls habe ich mich die letzten Tage gewundert, wieso mehrmals plötzlich rechts und links vertauscht waren. Seit ich zurück auf Mittlere Einsparungen gestellt habe, gibts keine Probleme mehr.


----------

